# TV1 vs TV2 output to 16:9 TV2



## kkimmel (Aug 25, 2007)

I have had a 722 since September using an old 4:3 aspect ratio television for TV2. No problems and I have been very satisfied overall. I bought a new Samsung 16:9 aspect HD LCD a couple of weeks ago to replace the TV2 in the bedroom. This TV has basically been in stretch-o-vision mode since it was installed as my wife prefers a full screen display to the 4:3 mode with sidebars (she also does not like to have everything zoomed).

Normally the 722 is kept in dual mode. Yesterday while playing around with single mode and PIP, I went upstairs to see how things looked on TV2. Needless to say I was surprised to see an exact replica of my TV1 HD display with no distortion.

Apparently, while in single mode an anamorphic signal is sent to TV2 which when stretched via the 16:9 TV2 mode converts to the proper full screen display aspect. I have also verfied that if I change the TV2 to the TV1 modulated channel while in dual mode, the same occurs.

It would be very nice if Dish could update the software to allow an option to output an anamorphic TV2 signal.


----------



## Montyward (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, can we please let this happen Dish. If you can do it for TV2 output when in single mode certainly it could be an option in dual mode. 

Also, when I'm in dual mode and I tune to TV1 output (channel 66), it is black and white? When it is in single mode the output is correct. Anyone else have this problem. Its more of an annoyance, since I don't use it much, but its a curious problem.

Monty


----------



## Rolokid (Nov 24, 2007)

I would actually like the opposite.

I use single mode on a 16:9 HD plasma. Near my desk, I have a secondary 4:3 video only display connected to the S-Video output (I've tried both, the S-Video silmultaneous output from TV1 and the S-Video output from TV2). The image on the 4:3 is squished from the sides.

Does anyone know if there's a way to have the HD outputs broadcast in 16:9 and the SD outputs broadcast in 4:3? Believe it or not, my Comcast Motorola box behaved this way.


----------



## chickmag (Jun 12, 2006)

montyward - 

on three different secondary tv's (living room, kitchen, bedroom) i use channel 60 as tv2 output and 62 as tv1 output. all 3 tv's show great quality sdtv output (no black-and-white issue.) i find it's a very handy feature. (722 in dual mode.)

mike


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

It was _very _short-sighted of Dish to assume that everyone's second television (TV2) would be a standard 4:3 set.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

bump, this is a good tip if someone wants the best output for a HD/widescreen tv2.

Initially I tried the 2 tv output to the 2nd tv but the letterbox to zoom looked terrible. I switched it to single mode and it was anamorphic as the OP pointed out. Looks a lot better on my 30" hd crt. TV is so small compared to my 46" lcd is almost looks HD


----------



## bhoth (Apr 14, 2007)

Any news on this? Why can't dish give us the option when running in dual mode!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm about to sign up for Dish and a 722 and am prewiring in the attic for TV2. You are using the RF "Home Distribution" connector with RG6 for TV2, right?


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm glad I saw this thread as I though I was losing my mind. In the past, I briefly output to a second 16:9 display the modulated TV2 signal while in single mode and I was surprised by the proper aspect. The picture only lacked the resolution, color depth, etc. of HD. I subsequently connected that second 16:9 display via cat5e / component and didn't use the modulated signal anymore.

Our viewing habits and configuation recently changed and I recently tried to output the modulated TV2 signal to that display while in DUAL mode and could not re-create the proper 16:9 aspect no matter how I set the 622 or the display.

Add me to the list of those wanting the anamorphic output for TV2 while in dual mode. I would like to have that distant display connected via cat5e/component for HD TV1 and via modulated rf for SD TV2 so that we can watch different tuners concurrently.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry for the dual post, but I just noticed this one. Yes DISH, put me on the list for wanting anamorphic on TV2. One or two more options on the "*" button would do the trick, or a separate HDTV menu iterm for TV2. If I knew this was coming I'd keep the LCD I just bought, otherwise it's going back.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Presence said:


> It was _very _short-sighted of Dish to assume that everyone's second television (TV2) would be a standard 4:3 set.


Two years later and finally returning to Dish after a year's absence, and now with a 722k instead of a 622.... I see this issue remains.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Another year, another bump. Come on, Dish, this should be a no-brainer at this point.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Hmm.


----------



## dclaypool (Jul 11, 2005)

+1 Any of us who have bought even cheapo TVs since the analog shutdown are using widescreen. In my 2-person household, I watch TV1 wherever I am and my wife watches TV2 with the receiver on dual. Why should my wife have to sacrifice?


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

dclaypool said:


> +1 Any of us who have bought even cheapo TVs since the analog shutdown are using widescreen. In my 2-person household, I watch TV1 wherever I am and my wife watches TV2 with the receiver on dual. Why should my wife have to sacrifice?


Why don't you be a gentleman and sacrifice for your wife? 

But seriously, Dish has probably decided that this issue will be addressed when a "whole-house" solution comes out, and feel the money it would take to develop the firmware wouldn't be well spent (i.e. steal sales/fees from a whole-house hd dvr). It really does suck. I watch the stupid letter-boxed picture on my downstairs hdtv and absolutely hate it. And it's even worse if the picture is postage stamped like it is for some ads! Since that tv is primarily used for gaming and streaming (with ota HD viewing), it's tolerable. But there really is little excuse for it.


----------

